# Fishing Kayak Setup Help!



## LightScout03 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was given an Old Town Dirigo 12 Rec boat a few years ago. I want to start setting this up for fishing for Eyes, and other species but I would like some recommendations on what equipment to add or what to avoid. I appreciate any input!


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Free kayak=win.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it set up at all? 
A few rod holders would be the first thing. A couple side mounted scotty holders for trolling, and maybe some flush mounts behind you for rod storage. Mount a graph infront of you for depth. It costs a little more, but if you are gonna troll it a lot it is nice to have a graph/gps chartplotter combo to trace back your troll, mark spots, see your speed, etc. IMO well worth the extra money. I have a Lowrance Mark 4 right now, and very happy with it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

A life jacket?


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

6Speed said:


> A life jacket?


Another win


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Padilen said:


> Another win


Not sure your point but thanks? I'd also suggest an anchor with a cleat for the anchor line. Is this a "win" too?


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Good That you suggested a life vest! 
We've had to many drownings!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Padilen said:


> Good That you suggested a life vest!
> We've had to many drownings!


 Isn't that kind of a given, and legal requirement when it comes to any watercraft?

Probably need a paddle as well.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Padilen said:


> Good That you suggested a life vest!
> We've had to many drownings!


My point exactly. Just trying to help. Thanks for your reply...


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Wearing it should be!
I have a thread on here about a kayakers death. I live by a lake last year we lost a guy trying to save his daughter. Never found out if life vests were even on boat.
Tuber just died on river not sure yet what it.
Common sense isn't that common.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'll add a couple more safety items. 

A safety light/flag combo. Check out Yak Attack.....you'll be amazed when you see all the rigging products they have available to outfit a kayak.

Also, and hand pump made for kayaks. If you take an unexpected dip in a SINK, nice to have a quick way to get water out of your yak so you can re-entry if necessary.

Wartfroggy pretty much covered it. One thing to add, before you start drilling holes and mounting equipment, use some duct tape and play with locations while you are sitting in your boat with a paddle. Mock everything up to make sure you can still paddle, maneuver etc. Lots...Lots of folks have mounted equipment only to realize it doesn't work all that well on the water under actual fishing conditions. You can buy and or make, gear track set ups that give you a lot of fexibility in how you mount your equipment...again, see the Yak Attack stuff for ideas (and a little sticker shock) Good stuff though!

Lastly, check out some of the kayak fishing forums out there for rigging ideas and a world of experience. There are also a couple of Michigan specific kayak fishing forums that will be very helpful!


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get a flexible plastic cooler bag from the frozen section at the store. they are great for keeping fish on ice and take up very little space.


----------

